

Realtor.com is down - Kanbab
http://www.realtor.com

======
mxuribe
See [http://www.inman.com/2014/06/19/move-received-ransom-
demand-...](http://www.inman.com/2014/06/19/move-received-ransom-demand-with-
realtor-com-cyberattack)

